
Coffee Rust Is Going to Ruin Your Morning - woldemariam
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/09/coffee-rust/616358/
======
rini17
We had wet summer this year and many tomatoes went brown from the fungal rot.
But I have treated some of them with mycorrhizal fungi[1] shortly after
planting and the treated plants are remarkably better off, still green. Seems
like these symbiotic fungi protected the plants against the pest. Anyone tried
that with coffee?

[1][https://www.symbiom.cz/en/p-3-symbivit](https://www.symbiom.cz/en/p-3-symbivit)

